# Last W10



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Managed to bag the missing watch last week to complete the W10 range of sizes and issues.




























The 83 Fatboy with offset battery hatch, and the RAF 6BB version aswell .


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Every watch enthusiast needs at least one G10. :wink:

Well done on completing your collection.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Thanks Stan.

Handcuffs may be a side collection to consider so as to stop these little trotters hitting the buy button on auction day.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Not familiar with 6BB - what's that for?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

sparrow said:


> Not familiar with 6BB - what's that for?


 Royal Air Force mate.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

brummie1875 said:


> Managed to bag the missing watch last week to complete the W10 range of sizes and issues.


 Great that you've got the complete set ! ..I've only got the Marines version that was issued for one year but you're tempting me to get a few more..... they are such easy and comfortable watches to wear and that's what I like about them and any excuse t ocollect a few more...


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

artistmike said:


> Great that you've got the complete set ! ..I've only got the Marines version that was issued for one year but you're tempting me to get a few more..... they are such easy and comfortable watches to wear and that's what I like about them and any excuse t ocollect a few more...


 Yes they are a great sized uncomplicated watch which is great for my skinny wrists and simple mind.

Half of mine were auction buys and surprisingly cheaper than the bay, but looking at recent prices in auction the London premium prices shocked me, i would advise rural sales for better prices.


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

brummie1875 said:


> Managed to bag the missing watch last week to complete the W10 range of sizes and issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is my preferred CWC by far they have serious presence but are getting hard to find.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Very rare atm and some of the prices asked is getting stupid, a few weeks ago i saw an 80 fatboy go for over £200.00, so worth getting one if you get a cheapie come up. * :yes:


----------



## Mahdil Khatib (Sep 27, 2016)

Congratulations on completing your collection man. I can understand the feeling when you acheive something after waiting for some time and working hard for it. Best of luck for the future.


----------

